
Show HN: Find Remote Work - max0563
http://findremote.work
======
akcreek
"The best place to find remote jobs."

I get really annoyed when such blatantly false statements are slapped onto a
website. If you can't say that honestly then it is a great opportunity to be
creative with messaging and say something that adds value.

This has been a pet peeve of mine for as long as I've been running online
businesses. Our competitors are always #1... all of them, at the same time.

~~~
wheelerwj
why do you care? it's a Show HN, it's obviously just the tagline the one dev
made up to show off a weekend project to their internet colleagues.

So its not the best right now, but at least they have a goal.

~~~
akcreek
Not specific to this site, but the cavalier use of this type of statement
bothers me because I highly value honesty, integrity, ethics, etc. even on the
internet where accountability is limited.

If that line is truly their goal then why not just say that,

"Building the best place to find remote jobs"

That small change honestly communicates why the site exists, why I should be
interested in it and why there are limited legitimate job postings at the
moment. It also tells me that this site is still evolving and I should check
back.

------
tzury
You got to add moderation.

This is what I see out there:

    
    
        Title                  Company           Posted
        df                     df                21 minutes ago
        Forum Spammer          Find Remote       29 minutes ago
        Your mother            Definitely        32 minutes ago
        Chief Sharting Officer Farts and Sharts  2 hours ago
        Wizard's Assistant     SICP Inc.         3 hours ago
        Failed Engineer        Doogle            3 hours ago
        Fart Engineer          Farts Anonymous   5 hours ago
    

[http://i.imgur.com/sWM59QJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/sWM59QJ.png)

~~~
jondubois
A remote fart engineering position!

Great! I've been looking for a remote position for ages. The on-site work has
taken a toll.

------
robjan
Needs a moderation policy. The #1 posting is currently "Fart engineer"

~~~
dbbk
That can't be right, I was told this was the best place to find remote jobs.

~~~
amatera
... and a Fart Engineer is not an awesome remote job? I wonder how they would
control your "output"....

~~~
lukethomas
They offer free lunches.

------
j_s
There's a list for that!

[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job#job-
board...](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job#job-boards)

------
alangibson
Someone just posted one with the full text of War and Peace as the company
name. Let this be a lesson kids: always validate your input.

------
reustle
Similar: [http://remoteok.io](http://remoteok.io)

------
jbrimble85
Tried to apply for the position of Fart Engineer but it led to a 500 error
page.

~~~
robotpony
Also tried to apply. At least 60 years worth of experience, if you consider
accelerated rate of practice. Disappointed in 500. Thhhbbbttt.

------
alangibson
4th time this site was submitted. 157 days for HN to notice there's no
moderation, and off to the front page she goes...

------
olahalvorsen
Better place to find remote jobs: [http://remotive.io](http://remotive.io)

~~~
kw0lf
You mean better than the best (TM) place to find remote work? How's that even
remotely (haha) possible?

------
brailsafe
Well... the form certainly works. I guess.

------
gargravarr
Seeing 'Boobie Inspector' and 'Fart Master' in the list really does illustrate
the internet for you.

Really. Just... don't trust people...

------
yourMother123
It may be beneficial to check what kind of URLs the job posters can submit as
Job Urls, it's a popular attack vector

------
blub992
The fictive jobs actually look kind of fun. Maybe you can expand on this and
gamify it a little.

------
chris__butters
Super simple idea but laughable implementation - people trying SQL injections
and just spamming the shit out of it means it becomes completely useless.

I wouldn't even have that online.

------
blackstampede
[http://i.imgur.com/1N7wXUa.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/1N7wXUa.jpg)

EDIT: put url to imgur instead of direct

------
brandonhsiao
I like the UI a lot. Were the jobs currently listed posted by the companies or
you? Really cool if former.

------
yakshaving_jgt
Sorry for Zalgo'ing your form.

------
thinbeige
No responsive site in 2017?

------
sebringj
stackoverflow careers finds you remote work rather than you finding it

~~~
krallja
I have not seen any leads on remote work through SO Careers.

Maybe I'm blacklisted, or just terrible at my job and don't know it.

~~~
staticelf
I got my current position through SO Careers. :)

------
gregjw
Well that became a shambles fast

------
jmcgough
kudos to whoever posted the entirety of war and peace

------
fazkan
diarrhea testing engineer????wtf...

